
Vim-flake8: Flake8 for Vim - ceocoder
http://nvie.com/posts/vim-flake8-flake8-for-vim/
======
yukkurishite
If you're interested in this you might want to take a look at
[https://github.com/scrooloose/syntastic](https://github.com/scrooloose/syntastic)

